# Adaptateur USB minijack male



## JPD (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'avais trouve pour mon iPod shuffle un adaptateur minijack USB qui me permettait  de me passer du dock tout en etant moins encombrant.
Je l'ai egare :rose:
Et malgre tout mes recherche j'en trouve pas...
Il m'avait semble en voir sur Ebay mais la non plus je trouve plus.
Avez vous des liens?
Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




JPD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avais trouve pour mon iPod shuffle un adaptateur minijack USB qui me permettait  de me passer du dock tout en etant moins encombrant.
> Je l'ai egare :rose:
> Et malgre tout mes recherche j'en trouve pas...
> ...




Trouve enfin...
pas tout a fait le meme mais ca marche.
http://cgi.ebay.fr/CABLE-CHARGEUR-U..._Portable_Accessoires_MP3&hash=item563c652a79


----------

